# Standard poodle breeder Vic Australia



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

Just putting in good word for our breeder of choice. 
Poodle paradise based in Ballarat Victoria; Australia. 
You can follow Elizabeth on Instagram or Facebook. 
She breeds for health and personality-and from the testimonies the range of work and showing her puppies do is extraordinary. 
From service and therapy dogs to showing and pets Elizabeth raises competent intelligent poodles with bright bubbly personalities and calm natures. 
I love live that she posts videos of her poodle family-she has nothing hide because she treats her dogs with all the love and respect they deserve. 
She always double checks that her puppies go to the best homes and meet her requirements and makes sure that the right puppy goes to the right person/people.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She sounds like a wonderful breeder. Looking forward to watching your little piece of Paradise grow.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It’s nice you found a breeder that you love who is doing a great job.


----------

